# Problems nvidia-drivers 340.101 and kernel 4.9.0

## manara39

I am using a video card nvidia Geforce 210 with nvidia-drivers 340.101 and kernel 4.9.0 amd64.

This configuration doesn't currently work.

I wrote in console: 

```
emerge --quiet xorg-drivers
```

All good until on arriving at the nvidia drivers stopped working and came out compilation failure.

How does bpaste work to post errors here?

Thank you in advance for your help.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Post build.log (emerge paste path location) with wgetpaste

----------

## manara39

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/gY0Nv6sjkGIkZrsv2UqB/

[Moderator edit: added [url] tags; added missing colon to protocol specifier. -Hu]

----------

## fedeliallalinea

```
[01m[KlibXNVCtrlAttributes/NvCtrlAttributesGlx.c:31:34:[m[K [01;31m[Kfatal error: [m[KX11/extensions/Xvlib.h: No such file or directory

 #include <X11/extensions/Xvlib.h>

[01;32m[K                                  ^[m[K

compilation terminated.

Makefile:212: recipe for target '_out/Linux_x86_64/NvCtrlAttributesGlx.o' failed

make: *** [_out/Linux_x86_64/NvCtrlAttributesGlx.o] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

[01m[KlibXNVCtrlAttributes/NvCtrlAttributesXv.c:23:34:[m[K [01;31m[Kfatal error: [m[KX11/extensions/Xvlib.h: No such file or directory

 #include <X11/extensions/Xvlib.h>

[01;32m[K                                  ^[m[K

compilation terminated.
```

You have installed libXv?

```
# equery b X11/extensions/Xvlib.h

 * Searching for X11/extensions/Xvlib.h ... 

x11-libs/libXv-1.0.11 (/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xvlib.h)
```

----------

